# CO2 Distribution



## krazypara3165 (10 Nov 2012)

Howdy! i am due my 4ft 285l aquarium any day now and already i am thinking about potential flow problems. to begin i will be using a 2000lph aps external filter and spraybar........ If any problems arise i plan to add a second 2000lph filter that i happen to have by hand. the problem i have is that its a pain to rig co2 up to the hoses as they are larger than the usual hose size. i am thinking if i use the configuration below i should still get relatively good co2 distribution, and warm water?

APOLOGIES FOR THE POOR DRAWING! 






confused yet? basically theres 2 filters, one will have the co2 and heater and the spraybar for that will be next to the intake for the opposing pump so for example flow sucked in from left of tank to filter 1, flow is put back out at the right side of tank, then it is drawn into filter two which heats the water and adds co2, returns water at left side of tank and back to square 1.

the other idea i had is to put a diffuser underneath the intakes for both filters, therefore ensuring even co2 distribution. but will it be ok running it through the filters and will the 1 heater be sufficient? as per diagram below...





any opinions/reccomendations?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Nov 2012)

Hi 

The second diagram is the way to go - even distrubution of gas within the water column. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## krazypara3165 (11 Nov 2012)

cheers! will one inline heater be sufficient to heat the tank? just worried that one side of the tank will remain warmer than the other. also, with both intakes being next to each other will i not have problems with detritus building up in the corners?


----------



## ian_m (12 Nov 2012)

I would go with this.




Two CO2 needle valves will allow the CO2 to be set correctly to each spray bar.
Only one heater should be needed and should be sufficient (300W Hydor), though having two will allow some redundancy at expense of more piping.


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2012)

You see, that was my other option. However my outlet pipes are 22/26 no heater/atomiser fits on them. So far im going to have to split one outlet to two 16/22 pipes for the heater to fit. Altho this is a good idea, id need more y adaptors, more downsizors, two needle valves and a further atomiser...........


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

these drawings are pretty cool.. Im needing to think about a tripple way valve for my 3 nano tanks im thinking of adding co2 too.  having 2 inline diffusers seems quite expensive though? would one standard diffuser not work with two filters?


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> having 2 inline diffusers seems quite expensive though? would one standard diffuser not work with two filters?


It would work in the way that 1/2 the tank will have CO2 distribution issues....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

It's an expensive game..


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

Sure is!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Nov 2012)

Hmmmm, looks like im going to need four splitters 8 adapters more 16m hose two needle valves and another solenoid. Damn, this is not going to be cheap lol.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Nov 2012)

If I were you I'd try the schematic shown in the second sketch shown in the OP before spending a lot of money.

Cheers,


----------



## krazypara3165 (14 Nov 2012)

Just what I wanted to hear! Cheers ceg. Ive read your posts about a lot of people having problems due to poor circulation so I want to get it nailed from the start. I dont suppose you know if this would cause any build up of waste to occur in he corners due to he outlets being so central?


----------



## foxfish (14 Nov 2012)

Having a full length spray bar that is finely tuned to give a good circular flow is about the safest bet.
If you are using two filters then you are probably best using two separate bars joined in the middle (or just butted together).
However the internal layout also effects flow, some designs like islands scape's might be better with a flow across the back of the tank.
You certainly don't have to go buying two regs etc (although that would be a nice set up) as there are loads of members with 4' tanks & just one filter & one diffuser - take a look at Mark Evens tanks for instance.
You are doing the right thing though, look at all the options & get it right fist time is a great way to go...


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

Fox fish.. U just said people use more than one tank with one single filter?! Tell us more!? How does this work? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (14 Nov 2012)

_Fox fish.. U just said people use more than one tank with one single filter?!_

Did I!
Sorry if you miss understood me! I was trying to say - you don't necessarily need two filters & two diffusers to operate one 4' tank!


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

ha! yeah I thought so! was going to say lol you could of been the answer to my triptych filtration! ha!


----------



## foxfish (14 Nov 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> ha! yeah I thought so! was going to say lol you could of been the answer to my triptych filtration! ha!


It is not uncommon to have a centralised filter system though, lots of retail outlets power a dozen or more tanks from a centralised system.
Trickle filters have much more biological filtration than canister filters, you should look in that direction...


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Nov 2012)

yeah maybe.. I have thought about trickle filters.. I have been eying up some ehiem 2213's for 30 quid each so I may just go down this route.. but there is a lot to think about.. 3 ehiems would be quite noisy.. Ill have a research foxfish  cheers bud..

Jack


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Nov 2012)

Mark runs 2 filters on his four footer, he only has one c02 outlet though.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Nov 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> Just what I wanted to hear! Cheers ceg. Ive read your posts about a lot of people having problems due to poor circulation so I want to get it nailed from the start. I dont suppose you know if this would cause any build up of waste to occur in he corners due to he outlets being so central?


As mentioned, anything is possible because we cannot predict exactly the flow patterns that develop due to scape and so forth. In any case this is unlikely and you'll have to cross that bridge when you get to it. First and foremost is to address the most important item of proper distribution. Nothing else matters right now.

Cheers,


----------

